# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  دعوة لاطباء المنبر  لتقديم روشتة متجددة لاعضاء المنبر

## بدوي الشريف

*السلام عليكم اطباء مريخاب اونلاين 
اتمنى ان يكون لكم نافذة في هذا المنتدى تطلون بها علينا بصورة راتبة حتى نستفيد من علمكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

